# What kind of food Hobbits would go crazy for



## Boromir (Jun 16, 2003)

What kind of food do you think Hobbits would go crazy for. I think that Hobbits would go crazy for either hamburger or fried chicken.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 16, 2003)

I think they would like chicken pot pie. i have no idea why i think that though.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Says in Sam Gamgee voice* 
Po..tat..o! Potato chips!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, but they already have those! I said fried chicken... Hobbits like fatty foods, and they like meat... What better?!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 16, 2003)

Fried chicken is _not_ fatty... I voted for hamburgers.


----------



## syongstar (Jun 17, 2003)

*hobbits*

anything from a garden;potatoes,carrots,cabbage.....


----------



## Athelas (Jun 17, 2003)

Brownies made with a blend of Old Toby and Longbottom leaf ghee.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 18, 2003)

For some reason I said Chicken potpie. It just sems hobbity.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't like pot-pie but it is cooked and has meat and veggetables and gravy. . .just seems like hobbit victuals.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 20, 2003)

You don't like Potpie, I'm offended.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh. . .I'm sorry. . .I didn't know you were a potpie!



Do we have any brocolli around or can I give my opinion on that?


----------



## Veramir (Jun 25, 2003)

Did they have chocolate? If not i'm sure they would have gone maaaad for it!!!
~V~


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Elendil3119, how could you have voted for hamburgers? When I look at the poll results it says 0 people have voted for hamburgers. . .something fishy is afoot!


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hobbits are your typical meat and potatoes folk. And I don't think they would be very open minded to anything very different than that. Just think about how they reacted when they first saw lembas...they practically turned their noses at the stuff.

On that list...chicken pot pie would be closest to their diets, since it is basically a stew in a pie crust. And we know how fond these hobbits were of stews. 

Salads would probably also be in their diets...although that would only be an appetizer to a big meal of roast meats and baked breads. And the salad would most likely have a heavy cream dressing on top of it to give it some heartiness and weight. 

I don't think they would like chinese food at all....too exotic and usual for their pallates (sp?). 

Spagetti (err...that spelling looks wrong too) well, they would probably turn there nose up at that too...(looks too much like worms)...but after being coaxed into eating it they would probably love it. 

Hamburgers - they would like it...but at the same time it seems a bit too modern for Hobbits (hamburgers are really an invention of the 20th century...and one that would probably seem odd to the provincial hobbit. )

Fried Chicken - ok...they would like this dish alot. But they probably might find that eating with thier hands is a little barbaric for their taste. If there is anything to say about hobbits, it is that they are a very polite and proper society regardless of their countrified ways. 

Ugh...I can't remember what else is on that list. I guess I continue the list another time.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 6, 2004)

Hm, I wonder if they would like soy? (hehe)


----------



## Manwe (Aug 9, 2004)

Hobbits would go crazy for any type of food


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahh man! Nobody voted for a burger?

I say they'd like the burger, not just _any burger_ but a special hobbit one with lots of grilled mushrooms and some grilled onions. (Coincidently, I _just_ cooked me up a bacon burger with grilled onion and thought: _Dang this is good! Wish I could make one for somebody else to enjoy!_ Boohoo that there was no hobbit at my door.)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 22, 2004)

er...I think that they would like most of them...I thinnk that I would have voted for enchiladas because that is a new food for the Hobbits, but they seem like they would like it. Then again, they like most food, don't they?

...


----------



## Gildor (Aug 23, 2004)

Mushroom pineapple and sausage pizza.


----------



## elf_queen (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmmm, I see a hobbit as more of a pastry kind of person.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh, Pick me!

I know this one, because "I'm" a Hobbit!!!!!!!
Yes I am. Well, I'll eat about anything that looks or acts like food.
Yes, anything. Grasshoppers, feild mice, rabbits, breads, deer, corn, mushrooms,
mellons, clover, fish.....ect. 
We Shire-people love our food. Remember that next time you serve dinner to a hobbit.....

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 25, 2005)

Can you say candy?  That would be my vote! After all, it's REEEELY GOOOOD, and, you can put quite alot of it in your pockets!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 25, 2005)

Hobbit-queen said:


> I'll eat about anything that looks or acts like food.



REALY?!? So I could make you a snake pot pie and serve it with bad wine?   
(not that I EVER would  )


----------

